# Advantages of PR in Australia



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

As looking to migrate to Aus, i have surf lot of sites and found that after 2 years of stay as a PR, one gets the citizenship and get Social security and voting benifits, but my concern is to PR, what are the benifits associated with it, more specificaly to the Health and Child education. 

1. Like in Canada, does Aus gov supports child education for PR holders, what is the best schooling alternatives available to Asian community specially from Indo Pak region, where one does not want to send their children to Catholic Schools mostly supported by Gov, private education is so expensive, so is there any alternative where the child gets the quality education but without any religious education (catholic schools) and with govt support in terms of finance. Are their any community based(Indians, Pakistanies etc) schools in Melborne, Sydney area, if so what are their fees and locations, are they located in city hubs ? I am very much concern about my child education.

2. What about Medical, is it totally free for PR holders or they share some fees, what is the doctor availibility position to patients, is it same like in Canada or better.

3. What is Govt taxes ratio on Salary and grocery items, any comparision with Canadian system will be appriciated.

Its my applology if these question have been discused but i couldn't found great detail about aforesaid questions, looking for more insight. :confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi jovi, let em correct, it isnt 2 yrs but 4 years after which u get your citizenship.  rules changed sometime in 2007-08 i believe.

for the rest i will let others reply.

cheers
anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As looking to migrate to Aus, i have surf lot of sites and found that after 2 years of stay as a PR, one gets the citizenship and get Social security and voting benifits, but my concern is to PR, what are the benifits associated with it, more specificaly to the Health and Child education.


As Anj mentioned since July 2007 it's 4 years for citizenship and you have to take a citizenship test so it's not automatic (although the test seems fairly straight forward).



jovi said:


> 1. Like in Canada, does Aus gov supports child education for PR holders, what is the best schooling alternatives available to Asian community specially from Indo Pak region, where one does not want to send their children to Catholic Schools mostly supported by Gov, private education is so expensive, so is there any alternative where the child gets the quality education but without any religious education (catholic schools) and with govt support in terms of finance. Are their any community based(Indians, Pakistanies etc) schools in Melborne, Sydney area, if so what are their fees and locations, are they located in city hubs ? I am very much concern about my child education.


Can't help you with children we don't have any but I'm sure other members will give you this info. 



jovi said:


> 2. What about Medical, is it totally free for PR holders or they share some fees, what is the doctor availibility position to patients, is it same like in Canada or better.


So Medical is not free, even with PR there are some costs and Medical does not cover dental fees, opticians etc. For full details see the Medicare website - Medicare Australia People are encouraged to take out private medical insurance. 



jovi said:


> 3. What is Govt taxes ratio on Salary and grocery items, any comparision with Canadian system will be appriciated.


I can't compare with Canada since I've never been there - I moved from the UK. 
There is a cost of living thread towards the top of the forum so you can compare prices for yourself and the prices include tax. 

For tax and salary see the Australia tax Office website at Australian Taxation Office Homepage where they have income tax calculators. 

If you haven't already done so please check out the sticky threads at the top of this forum since they have loads of info and links to helpful websites. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

I don't know about Canada policies.

But in Australia, If you are on PR
1) Aus gov will help you in school fees, if your child study in govt schools.

2) Aus gov will provide Medicare card for all PRs. With this card most of the health facilities you will get for free, except some dental or most expensive ones.

3) You can visit the following link for more information on Tax in australia.

Rates, calculators & tools



jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As looking to migrate to Aus, i have surf lot of sites and found that after 2 years of stay as a PR, one gets the citizenship and get Social security and voting benifits, but my concern is to PR, what are the benifits associated with it, more specificaly to the Health and Child education.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

mrmsml said:


> 2) Aus gov will provide Medicare card for all PRs. With this card most of the health facilities you will get for free, except some dental or most expensive ones.


For things like a GP appointment it depends if you have a GP that does bulk billing. If they do bulk billing then they claim the fees directly from Medicare but if they don't have bulk billing then you have to pay and you only get some money refunded from Medicare. If you are doing several visits to the GP that doesn't have bulk billing then the costs will mount up. 

In my experience dental costs are not covered by Medicare at all and my private medical insurance paid for that. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

